# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  جديد وحصري NBA 2K10 / NBA 2010 - Reloaded [2009/ENG]

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*


* *
* *                                      ▀▄▄ ▀ 
                              ▄▄▄▄▄▄▓▌ ▐██▄ ▓█▄ ▀▄ 
                          ░▓▓███████▀ ▄████▌▐██▌ ▐▓ 
                ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄  █▀██████▓░▄▓█████▄███▓ ░█▌▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ 
                █      ▐▌▐▌▐██████▌▐████████████▌ █▌   ▐▌      █ 
                █       ▓  ▓███████▄████████████▌▐██   ▓       █ 
                █   ▄  ▐▌  ▐▓███████████████████▄███   ▐▌  ▄   █ 
                █   ▐▌▐█     ▀▀▀▀▀▓▓█████████▀▀▀  ▓▓░   █▌▐▌   █ 
                █   █░▓▌  ▄▓▄        █████░       ░█▌   ▐▓░█   █ 
                ▌▄ ▐▌ ▐█   ▀   ▓▓▄▄▄▄▓▓  █▄▄██████▌ ▀   █▌ ▐▌ ▄▐ 
                ▐▌  ▓▄ ▀▓▄     ███████    ███████▓▓   ▄▓▀ ▄▓  ▐▌ 
                ▌▀▄  ▀▀▄▄░▀▄   ▀▀▓▓███▌  ▐█░▄▄▄▄ ▀▀ ▄▀░▄▄▀▀  ▄▀▐ 
         ▄      █  ▀▀▄▄  ▀▀▄▀▄    ███▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▓███░ ▄▀▄▀▀  ▄▄▀▀  █ 
         ▐▌     █     ▀▓▓▄ ▐▌▐▌   ▄▄▄ ▐███▌ ▐██▓▌▐▌▐▌ ▄▓▀      █  ▄      ▄ 
        ▄▀      █   ▄  ▐██▌░█▓   ▐█▓▌ ░▓██▓       ▓█░▐█▄       █  ▐▌     ▐▌ 
      ▄▀▄▄▀     █   ▐▌ ██▐▓▄▀           ▄▄▀▀▀██▄▄  ▀▄▓▌▐▌      ▀▄▄█░    ▄▀ 
     ▐▌▓█▌      ▀ ▄▄█░▐█▓▀           ▄███     ██▓▓    ▓▀     ▄▓██▀    ▄▀▄▄▀ 
     ▓███▓     ▄▓██▀  ██▌           ▓▓██▌    ▐████▌ ▄▀▄▄▀   ▐███▌    ▐▌▓█▌ 
     ▐████▌   ▐███▌  ▐▓▓           ▐████     █████ ▐▌▓█▌    ░▓███    ▓███▓ 
      █████   ░▓███ ░██▌    ▄▄▄▄████████    ▐████▌ ▓███▓    ▄▄███▓░  ▐████▌ 
      ░█████  ▄▄███▓▐██▌ ░███▓▓▀   ▀████▌   █████  ▐████▌░██████▀ ▐███████▓ 
  ▓▓█▌ ▐████▌▓▓███▀ ███  ▓▓███     ▄████████████▓▓██████▓▐█████▌  ▐███░█████ 
  ████  █████████▌ ░███ ▐████▌    ▓▓████▌  ▐████████░██████████   ▐█▓▓ ▐████▓ 
  ████  ▐████████  ▐███░▐████▌   ▐███████   ▓███████ ▐█████████▌  ███▌  █████▌ 
  ████▌▄█████████▌ ▐███▌▓▓███    ██████▓▓    ▀▀▓▓██▌  ██████████▄▄███▌  ▐████▓ 
  ▐███████▓▓▀▓████▄▓▓████████    █████▌        ░███▌  ▐████▓ ▀▀▀▓▓███▌ ▄█████▌ 
  ▐███▓▓███▄▄▄░░▀▀▀██████████▄▄▄███▓▓▀         ▐███▌ ▄█████▌   █ ▐████████▓▓▀ 
   ████    ▀▀▀████▄▄▄▄▄░░   ▀▀▀▀▀       nERv   ▐████████▓▓▀    █ ▐▓▓████▀▀▀ 
   ▀▀▀▀         ▄▀▀▀██████                     ▐▓▓████▀▀▀      █ 
                █     ▓▓██                                     █ 
                █                                              █ 
                █    ▄▀▀█ ▄▀▀  ▓   ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▄  ▄▀▀  ▄▀▄     █ 
                █▄▄▄ █▀▓  ▓▀ ▄ █   █  ▓ █▀▀▓ ▓  █ ▓▀ ▄ █  ▓ ▄▄▄█ 
                       █  ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀  ▀▀  ▀    ▀▀▀  ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ 

  NBA 2K10 (c) Take 2 Interactive 

        10/2009 :..... RELEASE.DATE .. PROTECTION .......: Securom 
              1 :.......... DISC(S) .. GAME.TYPE ........: Sports 

                   ▄▀▀  ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▄▀▄ ▄▀▀  ▀ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀ 
  ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █ ▀▓ █▀▀▓ █   ▓ ▓▀ ▄ █ █  ▓ ▓▀   █  ▓ ▀▀▀█ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ 
                    ▀▀  ▀    ▀   ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀    ▀     ▀▀   ▀▀ 


  NBA 2K10 is raising the bar again with another Championship season. NBA 2K9, 
  the #1 selling* & #1 rated* NBA videogame, set the standard for next 
  generation basketball videogames, and NBA 2K10 surpasses that by delivering 
  an even better basketball experience this year with all-new gameplay 
  components, out-of-this-world graphics, even more realistic Signature Style 
  animations, all-new presentation elements and an unrivalled online system -- 
  this season you won't just play the NBA, you'll TAKE OVER.  

   Features 
  * NBA Today - All the real world matchups, news and stats are automatically  
    streamed right into your game providing dynamic commentary and  
    presentation elements ****d upon what is happening in the real NBA  
  * My Player Mode - Create the ultimate NBA player and guide his every  
    career move through the Summer Circuit, training camps and even the NBA  
    D-League on his quest for NBA stardom  
  * Living Rosters - The 2K Insider and his team of NBA analysts continue to  
    keep NBA 2K10 fresh with up to-date team and player information,  
    including roster and lineup moves, trade, injuries, and player ratings  
  * Seamless Online Experience - Forget the past, with NBA2K10 online play is  
    fully incorporated into every mode of the game. Now you can play the AI,  
    challenge the friend sitting next to you or play your buddy across town  
    anytime, from anywhere in the game that incorporates online functionality  
  * Signature Play - Signature Play pulls together all of NBA 2K's player  
    Signature Styles and adds in all-new Signature Tendencies and facial  
    expressions for an unbelievably realistic NBA experience  
  * NEW Intuitive Offensive Controls - All-new easy-to-use dribbling and post  
    game controls allow you to pull off ankle breaking Iso-Motion moves and  
    dominate like Kobe from the perimeter to the paint  
  * Shut Down D - Shut down teams down like never before with innovative  
    defensive controls that allow you to shadow your opponent's every move,  
    deny position off-ball, and even select how you want to contest shots  
  * Deeper Association - NBA 2K's super-deep franchise mode gets deeper with  
    the addition of a redesigned interface, development drills, player  
    ambitions,and more  



             ▀ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀   ▓▄▄  ▄▀▀▄ ▓   ▓   ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▓▄▄  ▄▀▀  ▄▀ 
  ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █ █  ▓ ▀▀▀█ █  ▄ █▀▀▓ █   █   █  ▓ █  ▓ █  ▄ ▓▀ ▄ ▀▀▀█ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ 
             ▀ ▀     ▀▀   ▀▀▀ ▀    ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ ▀     ▀▀   ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀  ▀▀ 

 

  1. Unrar. 
  2. Burn or mount the image. 
  3. Install the game.  
  4. Copy over the cracked content. 
  5. Play the game. 
  6. Support the software developers. If you like this game, BUY IT! 

               ▄▀▀  ▄▀▀█ ▄▀▀▄ ▓  ▄ ▄▀▀█ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▓▄▄  ▄▀▀  ▄▀ 
  ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █ ▀▓ █▀▓  █  ▓ █  ▓ █▀▀  █  ▓ █  ▓ █  ▄ ▓▀ ▄ ▀▀▀█ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ 
                ▀▀    █   ▀▀   ▀▀  ▀    ▀     ▀▀   ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀  ▀▀ 

* *







* *
* *http://rapidshare.com/files/296473726/rld-n210.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29645862...210.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646662...210.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648115...210.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646596...210.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648893...210.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646360...210.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646822...210.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647197...210.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648452...210.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647029...210.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647377...210.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29649243...210.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646524...210.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648237...210.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29649012...210.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647043...210.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647958...210.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648547...210.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648376...210.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29645801...210.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646907...210.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29649200...210.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648014...210.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646305...210.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647973...210.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646828...210.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646066...210.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648732...210.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647455...210.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648782...210.part31.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648117...210.part32.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29649132...210.part33.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647742...210.part34.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646118...210.part35.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29645770...210.part36.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646300...210.part37.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647681...210.part38.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29649228...210.part39.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646546...210.part40.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648370...210.part41.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648620...210.part42.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29649102...210.part43.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29645814...210.part44.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647852...210.part45.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647916...210.part46.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647074...210.part47.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647344...210.part48.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647552...210.part49.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648919...210.part50.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646344...210.part51.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646044...210.part52.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647423...210.part53.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648899...210.part54.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647625...210.part55.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647512...210.part56.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29649002...210.part57.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648214...210.part58.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29645797...210.part59.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646574...210.part60.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648725...210.part61.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648676...210.part62.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646068...210.part63.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648359...210.part64.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29649309...210.part65.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29648102...210.part66.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647623...210.part67.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646838...210.part68.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646883...210.part69.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646015...210.part70.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647092...210.part71.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29646357...210.part72.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29647591...210.part73.rar 
*

----------


## جسر الحياة

حلو كتييير ... 


يسلمو عبدالله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

* الله يسلمك وشكرا لردك 
*

----------

